
Classic Nintendo Source Code and Prototypes Allegedly Leaked - turbohz
https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/07/classic_nintendo_source_code_and_prototypes_allegedly_leaked
======
EvanAnderson
For those inclined to watch a video about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDPwLE7DBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDPwLE7DBw)

